# sever airier



## johnbr (Apr 12, 2011)

To night I was posting photos in the photo album and get the sever airer an it posted the first ones three times and the second one two times.On both the last two photos it did not post how do I kill the double and triple posts.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 13, 2011)

A what? A server error? (really is it that hard to spell). Can't do much about anything if we have no idea what you are on about.

If that is what it is then it has been noted and I have tried to delete the extra pictures, let me know if it worked as it timed out a couple of times and then server error as well. They can take a while to upload so don't press the button twice...


----------

